# Heavy webbing Tarantulas



## joseoro11 (Jun 6, 2017)

I wanted to get a tarantula that webs up very heavily. What are some common heavy webbing species? The reason for this is to show the diversity tarantulas have and it would be lovely to see the iconic webs that spiders are known for! So can you guys recommend some species?


----------



## Xafron (Jun 6, 2017)

Don't GBB do a lot of webbing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 6, 2017)

If your wanting a new world tarantula then look into N incei, Gbb and C sellatus.
If on the other hand you're wanting an old world there's H villosella, obt and probably a few more but these tend to be available more often than others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 6, 2017)

C. cyaneopubescens (GBB) if you want a NW terrestrial. They tend to be fast and skittish, but not aggressive. Very hardy...they like bone-dry substrate. Quite pretty.


----------



## Devin B (Jun 6, 2017)

My GBB and OBT web a bunch.  Be careful though those OBT's are quick SOB's lol


----------



## bryverine (Jun 6, 2017)

Also Chilobrachys fimbriatus are great webbers. Nasty venom though... @EulersK has some pretty rad pics of his.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 6, 2017)

Another vote for N. incei.













olive



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017



						N. incei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 6, 2017)

Nasty venom and attitude! But C. fimbriatus is a great species.













C. fimbriatus Web Maze



__ EulersK
__ Oct 12, 2016
__ 12



						She has been in this particular setup for about three weeks now. She uses the web tube on the...

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 3


----------



## Walker253 (Jun 7, 2017)

I bought this C fimbriatus yesterday. The webbing is the most unreal I've ever seen. It won't ship til next week. The seller is going to have a hell of a time digging her out.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Wow 1 | Love 5


----------



## Jason B (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm gonna vote on the GBB not because I consider it superior in the webbing department but because it webs, is hardy, their great eaters and adults are just such pretty species and are so visible.

Of course most of that applies to the other Ts mentioned here, I'm just biased for gbb. Though if your ok with old world species, you can get an obt as a freebie with alot of vendors.


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 7, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> View attachment 242550
> View attachment 242551
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I've seen some webbing in my time but this C. _fimbriatus_ takes the prize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 7, 2017)

Jason B said:


> I'm gonna vote on the GBB not because I consider it superior in the webbing department but because it webs, is hardy, their great eaters and adults are just such pretty species and are so visible.


I'm going to second this for the same reasons, lovely webbers, stunning sp. from slings to adults and they have a great feeding response. Just watch, some can be a bit flighty.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jun 7, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> View attachment 242550
> View attachment 242551
> 
> 
> ...


Most Ive ever seen for sure wow!


----------



## joseoro11 (Jun 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Nasty venom and attitude! But C. fimbriatus is a great species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Walker253 said:


> View attachment 242550
> View attachment 242551
> 
> 
> ...


My local reptile sells these as slings, but I was unaware they webbed so much! Thanks!


----------



## the sith witch (Jun 7, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> View attachment 242550
> View attachment 242551
> 
> 
> ...


*coming out of her lurking cave*
Do all Chilobrachys species web that much or just fimbriatus? In the assorted spiders I own, I have 2 GBBs, a trapdoor and a pet hole, it'd just complete the collection to have a very webby pet hole  And Chilobrachys sp Cambodia Blue looks so pretty... (and curently less expensive than Electric Blue!)


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 7, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> The webbing is the most unreal I've ever seen.





mconnachan said:


> Wow, I've seen some webbing in my time but this C. _fimbriatus_ takes the prize.





spotropaicsav said:


> Most Ive ever seen for sure wow!





joseoro11 said:


> My local reptile sells these as slings, but I was unaware they webbed so much! Thanks!


The seller is going to have a job and a half getting a C. fimbriatus out of there, especially with their temperament, good luck to him....


----------



## Reest (Jun 7, 2017)

Question about the C.fimbratus: do you supply shallow substrate for it to web or do you give it deep substrate for burrowing along with space to web?
I've read that you can basically force them to web by not giving them burrowing room. But I don't want to do this. Will they still web heavily with deep burrowing substrate?


----------



## EulersK (Jun 7, 2017)

joseoro11 said:


> My local reptile sells these as slings, but I was unaware they webbed so much! Thanks!


These grow very quickly, so it won't be a sling for long! They're a bit fragile as slings, just be sure that the substrate doesn't dry out.



the sith witch said:


> Do all Chilobrachys species web that much or just fimbriatus?


All Chilobrachys that I've owned (huahini, andersoni, fimbriatus) will web, but only the fimbriatus will exclusively web with no burrows. More on that below.



Reest said:


> Question about the C.fimbratus: do you supply shallow substrate for it to web or do you give it deep substrate for burrowing along with space to web?
> I've read that you can basically force them to web by not giving them burrowing room. But I don't want to do this. Will they still web heavily with deep burrowing substrate?


You want to provide substrate, yeah. For every adult I've had, providing webbing anchor points makes them forgo burrowing entirely. They don't even try to. But I believe it was @basin79 who had an AF that tried burrowing just weeks after a rehouse. So yeah, you may want to provide substrate. But he aware, when allowed to burrow, this species is a pet hole.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 7, 2017)

Reest said:


> Question about the C.fimbratus: do you supply shallow substrate for it to web or do you give it deep substrate for burrowing along with space to web?
> I've read that you can basically force them to web by not giving them burrowing room. But I don't want to do this. Will they still web heavily with deep burrowing substrate?


Probably won't web as much if they take to a burrow, if you check out @EulersK setup you can see that they are fairly adaptable.The style of your enclosure would probably greatly influence the webbing structures it creates. If you offer lots of branches as anchor points and minimal substrate to burrow in it would probably stimulate more webbing behavior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> These grow very quickly, so it won't be a sling for long! They're a bit fragile as slings, just be sure that the substrate doesn't dry out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't rehouse her. I just provided a few inches of substrate and loads of anchor points and thought she'd be content.

She webbed up but then after months started to dig. Obviously with just a few inches of sub she reached the bottom pretty quick. She's still out most nights webbing over her webbing. She's dug along a bit more too.

Before and after. 

















The culprit.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Phases (Jun 7, 2017)

Not sure how heavy you want, but my new C. Versicolor is moving along nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 7, 2017)

See here -

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/the-webbing-thread.284577/


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 7, 2017)

Reest said:


> Question about the C.fimbratus: do you supply shallow substrate for it to web or do you give it deep substrate for burrowing along with space to web?
> I've read that you can basically force them to web by not giving them burrowing room. But I don't want to do this. Will they still web heavily with deep burrowing substrate?


You should give them a choice, a few inches of substrate and 1.5xDLS as with other terrestrials, giving them the choice is the way to go with these guys, they're awesome sp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vikingsblood (Jun 7, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Nasty venom and attitude! But C. fimbriatus is a great species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just looks cool as can be, love that pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

